# ecran externe sur 180 c



## Vivid (13 Mai 2007)

la nappe video de mon 180c etant Hs, j'ai un cable qui permet de le connecter a un ecran externe, mais, le mais! c'est que je pense qu'il faut 'parametrer' d'abord dans le tableau de bord  cet ecran externe, et comme je n'ai plus de video sur mon ecran d'origine... le serpent ce mord la queue... :hein: il y doit y avoir une 'sortie de secours'? non? 

a+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

A part r&#233;cup&#233;rer les pr&#233;f vid&#233;o sur un autre Mac, et trouver comment les modifier pour, ou r&#233;cup&#233;rer les prefs vid&#233;o d'un autre portable (ayant le m&#234;me syst&#232;me) r&#232;gl&#233; sur ton &#233;cran externe, et leur faire prendre la place de celles de ton 180 (via son mode "disque externe SCSI), je ne vois pas ... Ah si, monter son disque dur sur une autre machine capable de d&#233;marrer dessus, et r&#233;gler les pref vid&#233;o depuis celle ci, peut-&#234;tre.


----------



## Vivid (14 Mai 2007)

c'est bizarre qu'il n'y ont pas penser? (chez aple).


----------



## guytantakul (14 Mai 2007)

Le bureau est étendu ou c'est juste un miroir ? Tu as essayé de brancher un écran ?

Une fois, je l'ai fait "à l'aveugle", d'ouvrir le tableau de bord moniteur et de le récupérer en le poussant sur l'autre écran (mais c'était via la barre des réglages, donc assez facile... et puis, quand ce n'est pas la dernière solution, c'est étrange, mais ça réussit toujours mieux  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Le bureau est étendu ou c'est juste un miroir ? Tu as essayé de brancher un écran ?
> 
> Une fois, je l'ai fait "à l'aveugle", d'ouvrir le tableau de bord moniteur et de le récupérer en le poussant sur l'autre écran (mais c'était via la barre des réglages, donc assez facile... et puis, quand ce n'est pas la dernière solution, c'est étrange, mais ça réussit toujours mieux  )



Si le 160, c'est comme le 180C, c'est un "bureau étendu".

Autre solution, essayer de choper le disque dur en aveugle, et le ramener dans l'écran externe pour avoir accès aux tableaux de bord directement depuis le dossier système.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...pour avoir accès aux tableaux de bord directement depuis le dossier système.



Ca, c'est génial ! J'y avais même pas pensé, couillon que j'étais (je suis)


----------



## Vivid (14 Mai 2007)

J'ai vraiment plus d'ecran, la nappe est coupee en deux. Brancher sur l'ecran externe, tout est bleu uni, on distingue rien.
Ou Alors avec du scotch (nappe) pour avoir peut-etre, un je ne sais quoi de video.

Si vous avez ce genre de powerbook, un conseil demonter-le est remplacer les ressorts de maintient du portable par d'autres, moins fort, enfin... peut-etre plus facile a dire qu'a faire je me suis pas encore lancer dans l'aventure.
Sur les Titaniums, pour moi, je vois trop de 'port a faux' sur les fixations a la longue j'ai peur que...


----------



## guytantakul (14 Mai 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> Brancher sur l'ecran externe, tout est bleu uni, on distingue rien.


Rien ? M&#234;me pas le pointeur de la souris quand tu vas d'un sens et de l'autre, en haut et en bas, &#224; gauche &#224; droite ? :hein:


----------



## Vivid (14 Mai 2007)

rien, nothing.. pourquoi je devrait


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> rien, nothing.. pourquoi je devrait



Normalement, oui, tu devrais.

Par d&#233;faut, sur ce mod&#232;le, l'&#233;cran du bureau &#233;tendu est sur la gauche du bureau normal. Si tu ne touche &#224; rien pendant le d&#233;marrage, le pointeur de la souris doit se trouver dans le coin sup&#233;rieur gauche de l'&#233;cran normal, donc, en tournant le trackball vers la gauche, il devrait appara&#238;tre en haut &#224; droite du second &#233;cran. Si tu n'as rien, &#231;a peut vouloir dire deux choses :

1) Le Mac plante pendant le d&#233;marrage - Essaie de le d&#233;marrer en tenant une touche "Maj" enfonc&#233;e, pour voir, ou de le d&#233;marrer sur une disquette de boot du genre "Utilitaires 2"

2) la nappe cass&#233;e &#224; provoqu&#233; des dommages aux circuits vid&#233;o, et l&#224;, rien &#224; faire.


----------



## Vivid (15 Mai 2007)

il plante pas, puisque il s'eteind normalement, maintenant pour le pointeur de la souris je vais refaire le branchement. Si le pointeur s'affiche, reste a deplacer a l'aveugle la fenetre du dur!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> il plante pas, puisque il s'eteind normalement, maintenant pour le pointeur de la souris je vais refaire le branchement. Si le pointeur s'affiche, reste a deplacer a l'aveugle la fenetre du dur!



Comment ça, il s'éteint normalement ? vu que tu n'as pas accès à l'option "éteindre le Mac", comment peux tu le dire ?


----------



## Vivid (15 Mai 2007)

si tu appuie sur le bouton demarrage et ensuite la touche return.. tu me met le doute..


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

Facile &#224; lever, le doute : Si tu appuies sur d&#233;marrage, et pas sur return, il reste allum&#233; ?


----------



## Vivid (15 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Facile à lever, le doute : Si tu appuies sur démarrage, et pas sur return, il reste allumé ?



j'ai appuyer sur le bouton de la mise sous tension et ensuite return, il me semble


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

&#199;a ne r&#233;pond pas &#224; ma question. si (alors qu'il est allum&#233, lorsque tu appuies sur "d&#233;marrage" et pas sur "Return", il ne s'&#233;teint pas, et lorsque tu appuies sur le premier puis le second, il s'&#233;teint, c'est qu'effectivement, il ne plante pas.


----------



## Vivid (19 Juin 2007)

le retour..  tarataaaaaaataaaa   

le 180 C ne plante pas, a l'aveugle j'ai tout selectionner pour ensuite un open au clavier toujours a l'aveugle parceque l'ecran connecter en externe reste bleu sans se fichue pointeur, donc apres l'open au clavier, le dur a bien tourner, j'ai due avoir aussi une boite de dialogue avec le sons d'alerte quand tu clique sur l'ecran ou pas sur l'un des boutons. Mais j'arrive pas a 'choper' le curseur.

a+


----------



## joggle craftmen (28 Juin 2007)

salut a tous,

j'ai un powerbook titanium mais je n'ai plus l'ecran d'origine. alors je l'utilise avec un ecran externe. Pour qu'il soit utilisé en ecran principal il faut tout simplement appuyer sur Pomme+F1. Voila je pense que ca va régler ton problème.

Par contre moi j'aimerai installé linux sur un disque dur externe pour pouvoir utiliser certaines applications. Le problème c'est que du coup la manipe (pomme+f1) ne marche pas.

J'aurai voulu savoir comment rentrer dans les reglages de bases de l'ordi (genre ca doit etre unix ou darwin) pour pouvoir parametrer mon ordi pour qu'il demarre directement en utilisant l'ecran externe comme ecran principal.

Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## joggle craftmen (29 Juin 2007)

up!up!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2007)

joggle craftmen a dit:


> salut a tous,
> 
> j'ai un powerbook titanium mais je n'ai plus l'ecran d'origine. alors je l'utilise avec un ecran externe. Pour qu'il soit utilis&#233; en ecran principal il faut tout simplement appuyer sur Pomme+F1. Voila je pense que ca va r&#233;gler ton probl&#232;me.
> 
> ...





joggle craftmen a dit:


> up!up!



Be patient, &#231;a va pas &#234;tre &#233;vident de te trouver quelqu'un qui connaisse la r&#233;ponse !


----------



## MortyBlake (30 Juin 2007)

joggle craftmen a dit:


> salut a tous,
> 
> j'ai un powerbook titanium mais je n'ai plus l'ecran d'origine. alors je l'utilise avec un ecran externe. Pour qu'il soit utilisé en ecran principal il faut tout simplement appuyer sur Pomme+F1. Voila je pense que ca va régler ton problème.
> 
> ...



Essaie ça. ça peut marcher :
Va dans menu préférences system/moniteur
Fais glisser la barre des menus vers ton écran externe en mode bureau étendu et ton écran externe devient ton écran principal
Théoriqument le paramétrage reste quand tu redémarres


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Essaie &#231;a. &#231;a peut marcher :
> Va dans menu pr&#233;f&#233;rences system/moniteur
> Fais glisser la barre des menus vers ton &#233;cran externe en mode bureau &#233;tendu et ton &#233;cran externe devient ton &#233;cran principal
> Th&#233;oriqument le param&#233;trage reste quand tu red&#233;marres



 Michel ,

Tu as raison, je pense, puisque ce r&#233;glage est enregistr&#233; dans la PRam (ou peut-&#234;tre la NVRam pour les Mac qui en sont dot&#233;s), il doit rester actif quelque soit le syst&#232;me de d&#233;marrage tant que la dite PRam n'est pas zapp&#233;e (pomme+alt+P+R au d&#233;marrage).

Cela dit, joggle craftmen, tu aurais du ouvrir un topic dans "Mac Portables", un Titanium n'ayant pas grand-chose &#224; voir avec un 180c


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Juillet 2007)

je vous recopie mot a mot ceut q'il y a marqué sur le manuel "Activation du moniteur externe
Le moniteur exteren doit doit etre active a chaque fois que vous le racorder a votre ordinateur
1 Choissiser tableux de bord dans le menu pomme et ouvrer le tableu de bord moniteur Vous pouvez voir deux rectangles represantant les deux moniteur 2 Cliquer sur le plus gran des rectangles ( correspondant au moniteur externe " voila j'ais une autre parti je vous la scanerais demain
voici une photo du manuel
Voir la pièce jointe 14650


----------

